# What's your favorite year?



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was wondering what's your favorite GTO or LeMans?


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

67 but I like them all


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

there is a poll thread in the general forum which will tell you where everyone stands here....i believe the 67' and 69' were tops. I always leaned towards the 66-67 styling but there's not a single year i would not own.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> there is a poll thread in the general forum which will tell you where everyone stands here....i believe the 67' and 69' were tops. I always leaned towards the 66-67 styling but there's not a single year i would not own.


I guess I should have looked 1st.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Of course I like 69's ... but then I also love 65's.

There's not a one of them that I'd kick out of my garage though :Cheers

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> there is a poll thread in the general forum which will tell you where everyone stands here....i believe the 67' and 69' were tops. I always leaned towards the 66-67 styling but there's not a single year i would not own.


:agree


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I voted on the last one and will vote here for the '67 cuz I have one, but am working on getting a daily driver '64. I have turned into a "car stalker".


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like this thread needs some 68 representation as well...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I like em all! I'd even rock a 74. Of course it would have to be powered by a round port 400 or 455 and a stick.....74 is the only hatchback GTO ever made too! Anyone on here own one?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> I was wondering what's your favorite GTO or LeMans?


I like the 1967 model, especially the one I own, and any Judge with a Ram Air IV engine.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Put me down for a 65, as I own one. It used to be a 67, which was my introduction into the GTO world, but I've "converted". I, like Bear, wouldn't kick any of them out of my garage..love 'em all!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

FlambeauHO said:


> Looks like this thread needs some 68 representation as well...


I would love to do a 1968 GTO ...next!!!! eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

leeklm said:


> :agree


 Me too!!!!:agree


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

My favorite is the 70 and 65 years. I'd like to find a 65 Lemans down the road once I'm done with the 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I think I'm riding with a 68.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Light weight, sharp hard lines, aggressive headlights, personal bias........ 1965.


----------



## 69ra3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Another vote for 69 here, as my personal favorite. That being said, like others I like them all. I don't think GM ever built a bad one through the early era!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

When you put a Pontiac A body next to any other GM A body of the same year the Pontiac is always the best looking, hands down. 

In my previous post I mentioned the 74 GTO. It's actually my least favorite of all the years, but I still like em. Favorites would have to be 68-69 and the 65. I just love the sharp lines of a 65 and it seems like you hardly ever see them.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm totally biased, 1965 is pure heaven for me.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Like many of you, I like most years, but...

Put me down for the '67. Am I biased? Yeah, but I liked them best before I got mine and that's why I bought the one I did. Since I bought it, the guy I bought it from has tried to convince me that I "need" a '69 and that I would be "stepping up". I've tried to politely tell him that I've had plenty of experience with '69s from back in the day, but he insists I need to "upgrade". To tell the truth it's a little annoying. I have the GTO I want.


----------



## Tropical Goat (Jan 30, 2011)

I love 'em all as well, yet, my familys favorites are the 66' models.
My older brother had a 66' in the 70's, and my younger bro' had one in the 80's, and now I've got my own!
Since they have three bulb tail lights, I went ahead and installed tail light sequencers,
which IMO add to the "coolness" factor that sets it apart from other year models.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the '68-'69, with the '69 edging ahead of the '68 for some of its details and for RAM Air IV/Judge (although I currently own a '68). I also really like the '66 (ironically I am getting one of those).


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I like all years except for the 73 & 74, but 68 is my favorite followed by 64 and 65.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I love the understated subtle lines of the 65, so simple you can almost overlook how nasty the car really is. and many do. But then again I may be partial to this model


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Of course I like the 69', because I have totally taken one apart and put it back together (almost). But in my opinion, the true defenition of a Pontiac musclecar is the 64-67. These cars were no nonsence cars, no rubber bumpers, hidden headlights, opening/closing scoops, wings, shakers, fancy stripes and names. For me the best are the 64 and 65, because they were their own body style, and couldn't be mistaken for any other year GTO. Now, don't get me wrong, I would love to own another GTO in any year, even the lowly 73-74.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> *When you put a Pontiac A body next to any other GM A body of the same year the Pontiac is always the best looking, hands down. *
> 
> In my previous post I mentioned the 74 GTO. It's actually my least favorite of all the years, but I still like em. Favorites would have to be 68-69 and the 65. I just love the sharp lines of a 65 and it seems like you hardly ever see them.


Eh I'd have to disagree when it comes to '70. IMO the 442 had everyone beat as far as looks. But I'm just baised to that car/year.

My LeMans was actually a perfect choice cause originally I wanted to buy a '70 Cutlass/442 but found my car as sort of in between both cars I like and have a passion for. (69-70 GTO's/442's) So I got a little bit of both. 



69Goatee said:


> Of course I like the 69', because I have totally taken one apart and put it back together (almost). But in my opinion, the *true defenition of a Pontiac musclecar is the 64-67. These cars were no nonsence cars, no rubber bumpers, hidden headlights, opening/closing scoops, wings, shakers, fancy stripes and names. For me the best are the 64 and 65, because they were their own body style, and couldn't be mistaken for any other year GTO. *Now, don't get me wrong, I would love to own another GTO in any year, even the lowly 73-74.


Hey now what about 68-70 Tempest/LeMans?? They didnt have all that flashy stuff.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Goatee said it.....I've always liked the '65 thru '67's the most....(I've had a bunch over the years)....the '67 has the sexiest body, IMO, BUT:the '65 model is the pure, distilled, essence of GTO and all it stands for and should be. Spare, clean, basic, and truly mean.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2012)

My all time favorite is the 65. But I do like the 66 & 67.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Another vote for 1965!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crustysack said:


> I love the understated subtle lines of the 65, so simple you can almost overlook how nasty the car really is. and many do. But then again I may be partial to this model


:agree


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Once again, '65 does it for me. As previously stated, the lines are pure lean muscle.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

where the 65' was simple and chiseled with classic styling cues, the 66'-67' was organic and in your face. The second gen started a revolution in car design with the "coke bottle styling", recessed rear window and false fastback profile, and the evil looking Hammerhead front grilles. At that point Pontiac did away with "stealth"...love them both for what they are, true Icons in car design. Pontiac was always years ahead in design than the other company's IMHO.


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

My dreamcar garage would be a navy blue '65, my green '68, and an Orbit Orange '70 drop top... I'm depressing myself just thinking about. 

Now, if this damn canadian weather would just piss off so I can get the season started!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> where the 65' was simple and chiseled with classic styling cues, the 66'-67' was organic and in your face. The second gen started a revolution in car design with the "coke bottle styling", recessed rear window and false fastback profile, and the evil looking Hammerhead front grilles. At that point Pontiac did away with "stealth"...love them both for what they are, true Icons in car design. Pontiac was always years ahead in design than the other company's IMHO.


:agree
Also love the way they changed the body style every year!!


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

My cousin had a '65, & my brother a red '69 ram air vert, but in 1968 as a 16 year old my first car was a 1964 Nocturne blue tri power 4 spd. Paid $1000 for it saved from working on the neighbors farm. I like em all but admittedly biased toward the '64! The memories of what went down with that car back in the day are PRICELESS! I have another one in my garage now and I'm still pinching myself!


----------



## Bigbang (Dec 24, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Of course I like 69's ... but then I also love 65's.
> 
> There's not a one of them that I'd kick out of my garage though :Cheers
> 
> Bear


This, of course the 69 is hard to beat in my book.:cheers


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Top three

1) 1969
2) 1968
3) 1967



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

